# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Good morning!

## Paula

Its the post Christmas slump time so I thought Id check how you're all doing!

For me, its good to have the decorations down, and I'm enjoying the peace and not having to rush around! But I loved seeing so much of our family, and I wish we could do that all year round. Of course, some people have jobs lol  :):

----------

Suzi (06-01-23)

----------


## Suzi

Morning lovely! 
Happy birthday! 

It doesn't feel that we've had much of a break tbh, but that's how things go! Just glad to have had all 3 of my children here for around a week..

----------

Paula (06-01-23)

----------


## magie06

My decorations will come down this weekend. I'm wondering what my next project will be. I think I'll do some knitting for a change.

----------

Paula (06-01-23),Suzi (06-01-23)

----------


## Jaquaia

Happy birthday!!!

I haven't actually looked at any uni work yet as I'm still recovering from the lurgy, but enjoying doing diamond pictures again! 

PS. I had no idea how difficult it was to wipe a cats nose...

----------

Paula (06-01-23),Suzi (06-01-23)

----------


## Strugglingmum

I'll be honest and say I'm struggling.  
I am so tired. I didnt waken til 11 am and still wanted to lie on. 
I think I will phone the dr next week to see if I can get my bloods checked.
Tiredness is never good for my MH but I'm ok.

----------

Paula (06-01-23),Suzi (06-01-23)

----------


## Suzi

Jaq - wiping a cats nose? 
SM - I'm really proud of you for saying!

F managed to make it into school for a lesson and a bit of time chatting with their friends today. It's mad to think that just before Christmas they were so desperately ill...

----------

Paula (06-01-23)

----------


## Jaquaia

Suzi, Toby has a cold too and is all snotty.

----------


## Paula

Suzi, thats wonderful news. They are awesome!

SM, yep, calling the doctor sounds like a plan - even if as a precaution.

----------

Suzi (06-01-23)

----------


## Suzi

Poor Toby lol

----------

